# Voltage/Reolution of z32,rb20 & GTI-R Maf?



## wazza_murphy (Jan 5, 2004)

:thumbup: Hey guys, 

Was talking this over with some other members in Oz, and none of us could find an exact answer. 

Does anyone know the voltage difference and the resolution difference between the three above mentioned MAFS? 

Reason behind my asking is, the z32 maf is the usual upgrade from our standard maf when installing a chip or Power FC etc, etc. 

The rb20 maf is also the same size in diameter as the z32 maf, but is also 
significantly cheaper and one would think more readily available. 

From what I can also find out, the rb20 is 5 plug (same as the GTI-R) and the z32 is 6 plug and needs modification/re-wiring to fit. 

Hoping someone knows..... 

Cheers Warren


----------

